# Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter dead



## Arshes Nei (Sep 4, 2006)

Source:
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,20349888-2,00.html



Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin dead

By staff writers
September 04, 2006 02:14pm

THE Crocodile Hunter, Steve Irwin, is dead.

He was killed in a freak accident in Cairns, police sources said today.

It is understood he was killed by a stingray barb that went through his chest.

He was swimming off the Low Isles at Port Douglas filming an underwater documentary when the tragedy occured.

Ambulance officers confirmed they attended a reef fatality this morning at Batt Reef off Port Douglas.

Irwin's body is being flown to Cairns.

It is believed his American-born wife Terri is trekking on Cradle Mountain in Tasmania and is yet to be told of her husband's death.

Irwin - known worldwide as the Crocodile Hunter - is famous for his enthusiasm for wildlife and his catchcry "Crikey!".

The father of two's Crocodile Hunter program was first broadcast in 1992 and has been shown around the world on cable network Discovery.

He has also starred in movies and has developed the Australia Zoo wildlife park, north of Brisbane, which was started by his parents Bob and Lyn Irwin. 

Tributes have already started pouring in for the larger-than-life character.

Foreign Minister Alexander Downer, who used a photograph of his family at Australia Zoo for his official Christmas card last year, hailed Mr Irwin for his work in promoting Australia.

Irwin was heavily involved in last year's "G'Day LA" campaign.

"The minister knew him, was fond of him and was very, very appreciative of all the work he'd done to promote Australia overseas," a spokesman said.

A Tourism Queensland spokeswoman said the death was shocking and paid tribute to Irwin's "enormous contribution" to his adopted state.

Louise Yates said it was impossible to quantify how much Mr Irwin had meant to the Queensland tourism industry.

"I don't think we could even estimate how much he brought us through his personality and his profile and his enthusiasm about Queensland," she said.

"It would be difficult to estimate how much he was worth. And it would be difficult to underestimate."

She said Irwin had been a larger-than-life ambassador.

"It's not just what he brought but what he took with him when he travelled, his passion."

Australia Zoo, on southeast Queensland's Sunshine Coast, employs more than 500 people and attracts thousands of visitors every day.

But Ms Yates said it would be "unfair and unjust" to put a dollar value on Irwin's worth to the state, because of how much he had given. 


RIP Steve Irwin.


----------



## Litre (Sep 4, 2006)

you'll be missed, stevers. RIP. OTL


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 4, 2006)

he shall be missed.


----------



## Caution_Cat (Sep 4, 2006)

This is so shocking.
I'm mostly thinking of his children, how they'll never really know their dad.


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 4, 2006)

i saw this coming i hate to say. it was only a matter of time considering what he did for a living. once again i say he will be missed. may god have mercy on his soul. RIP steve.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Sep 4, 2006)

I feel bad for his kids.


----------



## blackdragoon (Sep 4, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> I feel bad for his kids.



what about his wife?


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow. He was one of those people you'd always expect to be around, you know? You didn't think of him much, but when you did, you took a little comfort in knowing he was still alive and doing his job. And now... now he's gone. There's a little hole in the collective pop-culture consciousness now, and I don't think it will ever be filled again. (Just like when Jacques Cousteau died. ...Cousteau _did_ die, didn't he?) 

Still... It was a great way for him to go, eh? Better than just getting hit by a drunk driver or dying in bed somewhere. There may be more bad-ass things to put in obituaries than "death by stingray", but it's definitely up there on the list. I like to think he would have approved.



			
				Caution_Cat said:
			
		

> This is so shocking.
> I'm mostly thinking of his children, how they'll never really know their dad.


Me too. They'll only know him from documentaries and from other people's accounts. That's going to be especially hard for them.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Sep 4, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> InvaderPichu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel bad for her, too. But I guess I relate to the kids more, because I lost my dad at an early age, too.


----------



## Magica (Sep 4, 2006)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Moon-Baby (Sep 4, 2006)

I seriously thought this was a joke...woah....


----------



## NightfallGemini (Sep 4, 2006)

:| this sucks.


----------



## spree (Sep 4, 2006)

Lifes a bitch, especially ironic when you die doing stuff you normally do.

I'll probabally die that way, attempting a backflip and I land on my neck.


----------



## RedFeather (Sep 4, 2006)

There was totally seven posts in a row on my livejournal friends list about this.

It's awful.. he was so young. But at least it was a very Steve Irwin-ey death. 

I've just pissed I never got to see one of his live performance shows that he does occasionally. I've been hoping to see one since I was a child. *pout*


----------



## csutra (Sep 4, 2006)

*The world has lost a great man*

The man had so much energy for life, sad as it is, the way he left this world seems more fitting than his greatness rusting away in the slump of old age.  I do wish that his children could have grown up knowwing their father, and have had the zoo and "family business" passed on to them properly by Steve when he was ready to step down and retire from being the key figurehead of the zoo and his cause.

My heart and condolances go out to the entire Irwin family.


----------



## whitedingo (Sep 4, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i saw this coming i hate to say. it was only a matter of time considering what he did for a living. once again i say he will be missed. may god have mercy on his soul. RIP steve.


Yep he was getting careless


----------



## coffeewolf (Sep 4, 2006)

i suppose it was how he wanted to go. He shall be missed.


----------



## robomilk (Sep 4, 2006)

spree said:
			
		

> Lifes a bitch, especially ironic when you die doing stuff you normally do.



They mentioned that on Radio 1 this morning. He goes around sticking his head in crocodile's mouths (metaphorically of course) then he dies by being stabbed by a stingray. Whilst filming a documentary about how stingrays are mostly harmless.



			
				Moon-Baby said:
			
		

> I seriously thought this was a joke...woah....



So did I, then I looked it up on Wikipedia. Damn.


----------



## GigasDragon (Sep 4, 2006)

Ouch. What a way to go. 

His wife is yet to be informed is what made me feel bad about the whole thing. I mean, seriously, 'Welcome home, your husband died.' isn't cool.


----------



## robomilk (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/207963/


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE:  Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter dead*



			
				Moon-Baby said:
			
		

> I seriously thought this was a joke...woah....



Me too but whoa i guess it's true now.


----------



## Wakboth (Sep 4, 2006)

He died the way he lived, doing what he obviously loved. Not a bad way to go, all things considered.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE:  Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter dead*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i saw this coming i hate to say. it was only a matter of time considering what he did for a living. once again i say he will be missed. may god have mercy on his soul. RIP steve.



I felt the same way since he had a dangerous job. he'll still be missed, and his "Crikey" line will be missed too. he was definitely a unique individual.


----------



## angieness (Sep 4, 2006)

man that sucks, he died in a really unexpected way Oo


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry if I sound callous, but I ain't shedding a single tear over this guy's death.  I always found him annoying as all hell.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Sep 4, 2006)

That was unexpected. Rest in piece.


----------



## Rouge2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Neither is Discovery Channel.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE:  Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter dead*



			
				Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Neither is Discovery Channel.



what post is this in reference to?


----------



## Aikon (Sep 4, 2006)

Malcolm the Bear said:
			
		

> Sorry if I sound callous, but I ain't shedding a single tear over this guy's death.  I always found him annoying as all hell.



Your opinion of the guy is your own business, I frankly never watched his shows much either.... but it's called commen courtesy to keep your mouth shut unless you have something nice to say.  Don't be disrespectful.


----------



## Rouge2 (Sep 4, 2006)

What Aikon quoted to.


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 4, 2006)

Man, that really sucks. But atleast he went doing what he liked to do.

Even though its a twisted way of going.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Sep 4, 2006)

I  am bad with words,... so I drew somethign instead.
:/


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 4, 2006)

that's really nice, ultraviolet.


----------



## kitsubaka (Sep 4, 2006)

I will really miss him. I grew up watching his shows on animal planet and I loved how he respected and helped all of the animals the way he did.

I will miss you! <3


----------



## Xenofur (Sep 4, 2006)

/me would kinda like to call a Speaker for the Dead now, but sadly that's only a book

No matter what kind of stupid things he did, he did a lot of good stuff too.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 4, 2006)

Aikon said:
			
		

> Malcolm the Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I find disrespectful is that everyone's mourning his death just because he's a celebrity and because the media is telling us to.  3 people die every second on this planet--that's 259,200 people a day.  How many of them do you personally mourn?  Chances are you didn't know any of them personally, just as I'm sure no one here knows Steve Irwin personally.  Just because he's a celebrity doesn't make him any better of a human being, nor does it mean that I should find his death more important than the other 259,199 people to die that same day.


----------



## Myr (Sep 4, 2006)

This sucks.  Ok, so his TV shows weren't always great, but Steve was a cool guy and getting to do a job professionally that I'm sure some of us would love to do instead of slaving away for corporate giants. RIP


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I am not really a celebrity person, I just found his death a bit shocking because he was rather young, though not surprising because of his line of work. I am not mourning his death because media tells me to. I do think it is sad because he has a family. 

As for the other people that die, well I can't exactly state something for them since I am not aware of their deaths, how they died or lived their lives. While I think celebrity deaths are overblown, well they get exposure so it's not unexpected.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 4, 2006)

i don't think anyone is mourning his death because the media told them to, and as for not mourning everyone's death, if we mourned every single persons death, we'd be crying all the time


----------



## Massy (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE:  Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter dead*



			
				Wakboth said:
			
		

> He died the way he lived, doing what he obviously loved. Not a bad way to go, all things considered.



I can only hope that when my time comes, I'm fortunate enough to be doing what I enjoy most. RIP Mr. Irwin.:cry:


----------



## SKooKuM (Sep 4, 2006)

Surprised it was a sting ray. Always thought he'd die in a croc's mouth. o.o

RIP Iwrin...and that funny accent D:


----------



## robomilk (Sep 4, 2006)

SKooKuM said:
			
		

> RIP Iwrin...and that funny accent D:



Don't forget the catchphrase. Never forget the catchphrase. Crikey! I've forgetten the catchphrase!


----------



## Fox Amoore (Sep 4, 2006)

Rest easy Steve, you deserve it.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/208387/


----------



## Rouge2 (Sep 4, 2006)

I told him not to mess with them stingrays, but he had to anyway.

There's something about him on Animal Planet right now.


----------



## Aikon (Sep 4, 2006)

Malcolm the Bear said:
			
		

> Just because he's a celebrity doesn't make him any better of a human being, nor does it mean that I should find his death more important than the other 259,199 people to die that same day.



Just because he's getting attention and you don't like it doesn't give justification on disrespecting him as a human being.  But I'm done with this, let's just drop it.


----------



## Myr (Sep 4, 2006)

I really can't equate Steve as a celebrity. Sure, everyone knows who he was, what he did, and such, but you didn't see him driving around in an Escalade and living in a dozen different rediculous mansions nor appearing in the latest Entertainment magazine because he said something bad about the president or got divorced and remarried twice faster than they could print out new issues. Steve's impact leaves a deep impression in animal lovers and he will be remembered. Since furries are so close to animals his memory and name will be brought up many times and missed for the things he did and said. Us scalies in particular will miss him dearly unlike many of the popularized modern day magazine celebrities.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 4, 2006)

plus, its the fact that he cared so much for the animals of the world and the enviorment, and entertaing and teaching that he will be sorely missed by many. Even though you meant not to be mean, it still hurts those who are mourning his loss, like me 

Thank you Steve, for all that you've done


----------



## spree (Sep 4, 2006)

Somehow they'll link the stingray to Al-queda :roll:


----------



## Rael (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey guys, just wanted to share my tribute with all of you.
Click here for Croc Hunter tribute.

A print is being sent to Australia Zoo.


----------



## Myr (Sep 4, 2006)

Rael said:
			
		

> A print is being sent to Australia Zoo.


That's a good idea. I've seen a lot of artwork created recently because of Steve. I wonder if we can setup something so that we can tell FA artists how to send images to the zoo if they'd like?


----------



## Rael (Sep 5, 2006)

Myr said:
			
		

> Rael said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All they have to do is Google "Australia Zoo adress" and they'll get it.


----------



## Myr (Sep 5, 2006)

Rael said:
			
		

> All they have to do is Google "Australia Zoo adress" and they'll get it.


All of the zoo links I keep getting there are timing out. I'll see if we can get a front page news post up tomorrow at some point though. >^.=.^< I'll put some information about where to go and what to do in there incase anyone else is interested.


----------



## Z-z-zerara (Sep 5, 2006)

He was so enthusiastic about everything he did, I wish I was half as motivated.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 5, 2006)

Seux said:
			
		

> He was so enthusiastic about everything he did, I wish I was half as motivated.


And to belive I saw one of his shows live a few years ago. Wow.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 5, 2006)

I gotta say... I care more about his loss than when Princess Diana died(still don't give a shit about her, actually).

But, I will be honest.  I did chuckle when I first read he was killed by a stingray cause someone was spamming it on the World of Warcraft LFG World Chat.. and someone said "Seems he's not a seafaring man" and for some reason I had a giggle fit.

Steve Irwin was awesome though.  Totally surprised he was nailed by a stingray of all things...


----------



## lynseyr87 (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve Irwin was a Legend, it was iminent he'd die doing what he loved most but not now. I imagined he'd be doing this until he was 85... it is so sad.

Greatly missed and such a great man.

Crocs rule!


----------



## Suule (Sep 5, 2006)

Crickey


----------



## emptyF (Sep 5, 2006)

bah.  respect for the dead and all, but bah.  i never liked this guy.  he helped usher in the era of animal harassment as nature programming.  his wife and children?  i'm sorry for their loss, but something tells me their wellfare is not in jeopardy.  and australia?  you've still got paul hogan.


----------



## Ruiner (Sep 5, 2006)

I doubt that they'll ever need welfare, with the empire he built and all.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 5, 2006)

I personally only watched his show a few times, but hearing this was somewhat shocking.
Ive been swimming with stingrays before, theyre actually quite passive...

Hmm, atleast he died doing what he loved.


----------



## emptyF (Sep 5, 2006)

Ruiner said:
			
		

> I doubt that they'll ever need welfare, with the empire he built and all.



wellfare as in well being and financial stability, not government assistance, but yeah, that too.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 6, 2006)

> he helped usher in the era of animal harassment as nature programming.


Huh? Explain



			
				emptyF said:
			
		

> and australia?  you've still got paul hogan.


You have no idea the impact he created on Australia.


----------



## yak (Sep 6, 2006)

i never would have guessed that i would take his death so close to my heart. it's the end of the second day, and i'm still kind'a in a sad mood..

the sheer fact that the news of his death caused such a massive responce from the entire internet community and were broadcasted just about on every TV channel worldwide show the people's appreciation of him, so massive and rarely seen. The only event i can remember that can be compared with this, emotion wise, was the death of Jaque Cousteau a while ago..


trully, that man was a force of nature..... i am deeply saddened by this.. 
... and it isn't half as bad, realising the inevitability of this (we all expected this, sooner or later), as the feeling of irreversibility, the loss of something that cannot be undone. 
he was one of the things that people usually reffer to as 'the property of the world', like your grandmother or grandfather, air, gravity, google, amazon.com, bread, water.. something that your mind refuses to accept if they just go missing one day... 

as a member of that efemeric world-wide community so jokingly reffered to as the 'nature lovers' or worse, i can never underestimate the input that man had on preserving our natural habitat, defending the world from the ignorant "creator race" that we are.
how many people do you know that were known not for being servants of the humanity (pop stars, polititians, generals)?

people like him destroy the legends and myths, educating stupid people with tremendous devastating power that bats are harmless, mice are actually helpfull and that robins, crows, piggeons are not expendable and unnecessary.. 

ah, i can't emphasize enough the importance of such people.. and there are lots, no doubdt - but unlike Steve, they usually don't achieve much in their goals. Steve, however, did quite a lot - and could have done even more, if it wasn't for this unfortunate event.
People that watched his show - confess - you /did/ learn that *insert specie here* is actually harmless, and actually quite valuable to the ecosystem - despite being told that they are *insert deadly attribute here* and they all should be exterminated on sight? [/sarcasm]

well, that's happend can't be changed.. 
But  i am simply *disgusted* having to see people who find enough insolence in themselves that they make fun of this. image macros, cynical comments...
dear god, if you don't find this event tragic in any way, keep your foul mouth shut. no one has to know how much of an ignorant and  ill-mannered moron you are. some people just don't have a soul.

I encourage people to post tributes to him in this thread that you either created or found on the web. Here are the results  the in-developent search system gave me. Submissions and journals.


*[size=large]Submissions[/size]
----------------------------------------*
A Wonderful Person. by GrinningWolfie on September, 6th  12:12, (server time)
Tribute to Steve Irwin. by Nidonemo on September, 5th  08:33, (server time)
Bye steve. by Hydraworx on September, 5th  07:47, (server time)
I'll miss him.. by Reaperfox on September, 5th  03:56, (server time)
ON WALKABOUT. by lordcoyote on September, 5th  03:43, (server time)
S'okay, mate. by KashaGalilie on September, 5th  12:51, (server time)
Steve Irwin Tribute. by wolfmoon2002 on September, 5th  02:01, (server time)
Crikey....... by Thegreathamster on September, 5th  01:39, (server time)
In honor of a great man. by Motsumi on September, 5th  01:21, (server time)
Helping Cross Over. by Junee on September, 5th  12:07, (server time)
Flights of Crocodiles. by rael on September, 4th  10:55, (server time)
Crikey!. by Greykitty on September, 4th  10:43, (server time)
Crocodiles Cry. by mitsukowhitewolf on September, 4th  09:51, (server time)
RIP Mate.. by KatzeZauber on September, 4th  08:03, (server time)
We Will Miss You. by stranillafennebi on September, 4th  06:32, (server time)
RIP Steve Irwin. by Thornwolf on September, 4th  05:49, (server time)
A Small Tribute to a Great Man. by DragonFood on September, 4th  05:32, (server time)
So long Steve (Steve Irwin: 22/02/1962 - 04/09/2006). by foxamoore on September, 4th  04:58, (server time)
Im honor of Steve Irwin. by frazzles626 on September, 4th  01:55, (server time)
RIP Steve Irwin. by Jade-Scale on September, 4th  01:14, (server time)
crocodile tears. by kilojara on September, 4th  12:45, (server time)
Miss You. by KaeMantis on September, 4th  12:22, (server time)
Steve Irwin. by Ultraviolet on September, 4th  11:49, (server time)
Crikey!. by robomilk on September, 4th  06:08, (server time)
Rest In Peace Steve Irwin. by Asria on September, 4th  04:21, (server time)
Rest in peace, Steve Irwin. by mapiya on September, 4th  02:53, (server time)




*[size=large]Journals[/size]
----------------------------------------*

Thank You. by foxamoore on September, 6th  08:43, (server time)
Steve Irwin Dedication. by crazytourrettes on September, 6th  12:19, (server time)
The Croc hunter. by ssninc on September, 5th  10:11, (server time)
September again. by sorcererlance on September, 5th  06:53, (server time)
Steve Irwin.... by mistressleathurkatt on September, 5th  05:21, (server time)
Steve Irwin's Death. by 1man on September, 5th  03:23, (server time)
. by unholybeast on September, 5th  03:18, (server time)
R.I.P Steve Irwin. by darkwolf88 on September, 5th  02:25, (server time)
RIP Steve.... by jehan on September, 5th  01:50, (server time)
HMN, drama-ma-drama BITCH. by vv0lfen on September, 5th  12:21, (server time)
Steve Irwin. by thunderejjim on September, 5th  12:13, (server time)
Crocodile hunter dies. by blaquetygriss on September, 5th  12:03, (server time)
bad day, new games, goodbye Crocodile Hunter, etc.. by symgryphon on September, 4th  11:40, (server time)
dang. by excentromatt on September, 4th  11:26, (server time)
Man...do you know who just died?. by usagi on September, 4th  11:19, (server time)
Zomg! BV News Update!. by bluevon on September, 4th  11:02, (server time)
Passing of a legend. by agentgrimm on September, 4th  11:02, (server time)
Animal Conservation takes a massive loss.... by thelunatic25 on September, 4th  10:29, (server time)
Goodbye Steve. by silverdragon00 on September, 4th  08:59, (server time)
Guy named S. by plexadonn on September, 4th  08:59, (server time)
Croc Hunter. by anadukune on September, 4th  08:40, (server time)
Steve Irwin: 1962-2006. by ombre on September, 4th  08:20, (server time)
Work on a sad day. by 1man on September, 4th  07:41, (server time)
R.I.P.. by kaizer-sama on September, 4th  07:14, (server time)
The Crocodile Hunter. by vinea on September, 4th  07:12, (server time)
Remember Steve Irwin. by espera on September, 4th  07:10, (server time)
Rest In Peace, Steve Irwin.... by kerplunk on September, 4th  06:47, (server time)
Stephen Robert Irwin , rest in peace. by aproktoagamo on September, 4th  06:12, (server time)
My Hero... </3. by wolvenshadow on September, 4th  05:40, (server time)
....Crikey.. by vkyrie on September, 4th  05:26, (server time)
A day of mourning. by absolutleybursar on September, 4th  05:24, (server time)
*sigh*. by ayeaka on September, 4th  05:05, (server time)
Steve Irwin dead..... by rayvenredfield on September, 4th  04:56, (server time)
Steve Irwin. by zephyrtempest on September, 4th  04:49, (server time)
R.I.P Steve Iriwin. by lyndarocks on September, 4th  04:40, (server time)
a quiet moment for Steve Irwins lost..... by lordmeatball on September, 4th  03:45, (server time)
Mr. Irrrrwin. by winglesseddie on September, 4th  02:29, (server time)
Hit. by doublexdragon on September, 4th  02:29, (server time)
Sad day. by lynseyr87 on September, 4th  02:23, (server time)
My current temporary philosophy.. by wolfyama on September, 4th  02:22, (server time)
Crikey!. by captainsaicin on September, 4th  01:59, (server time)
Well damn.... by capthavoc123 on September, 4th  01:29, (server time)
I'm going to miss seeing his hammie assed style. by hollyoak on September, 4th  01:24, (server time)
In Memory.... by kageookami on September, 4th  01:08, (server time)
haha. by ranotops on September, 4th  12:47, (server time)
Tip your hats and raise your glasses. by gaelic on September, 4th  12:24, (server time)
. by billysheep on September, 4th  12:17, (server time)
May he live on forever in our hearts.... by maikujaguar on September, 4th  12:11, (server time)
Furries. by jade-scale on September, 4th  11:21, (server time)
Farewell to the Crocodile Hunter. by kaa on September, 4th  11:07, (server time)
The Crocodile Hunter's Dead!!!. by hazard on September, 4th  11:04, (server time)
RIP Crocodile Hunter.. by furyfire on September, 4th  09:48, (server time)
A Hero Died last Night..... by border-walker on September, 4th  09:40, (server time)
TRIBUTE TO STEVE ERWIN. by phoenixwolf on September, 4th  09:34, (server time)
;_;. by toraneko on September, 4th  09:04, (server time)
R.I.P. Steve Irwin. by ryuuie on September, 4th  08:32, (server time)
Croc Hunter's dead. by irolan on September, 4th  06:39, (server time)
Poor Steve Irwin. by netrat13 on September, 4th  06:27, (server time)
Steve Irwin Passes Away. by lexcypher on September, 4th  06:03, (server time)
hhhmm. by ractustherat on September, 4th  05:46, (server time)
Oookay.  Another Steve Irwin Post.. by greyblade on September, 4th  04:20, (server time)
Message for Steve Irwin (We'll all miss you). by corinth on September, 4th  03:29, (server time)
God Speed, Steve.. by dereckdingo on September, 4th  03:10, (server time)
Sad day indeed........ by nakuru on September, 4th  02:49, (server time)
Death of a legend.. by drxii on September, 4th  02:49, (server time)
I'LL MISS YA CROCODILE HUNTER. by revamp on September, 4th  02:47, (server time)
R.I.P Steve Irwin. by onnaevilsmith on September, 4th  02:43, (server time)
Rest in peace.... by avencri on September, 4th  02:37, (server time)
Today we say goodbye to a good man.... by ssejhammer on September, 4th  02:34, (server time)
Steve Irwin "The Crocodile Hunter" Died by sting ray. by krys on September, 4th  02:34, (server time)
Steve Irwin Dies... by asria on September, 4th  02:32, (server time)
The Death of a Legend.. by neongrizzly on September, 4th  02:27, (server time)
Goodbye Steve . by sirusfoxx on September, 4th  02:25, (server time)
Steve Irwin died. by anz on September, 4th  02:16, (server time)
The Crocodile Hunter is no more.. by nasuradin on September, 4th  02:13, (server time)
R.I.P Steve Irwin. by anthroraptor on September, 4th  02:08, (server time)
RIP Steve Irwin. by -laur- on September, 4th  01:51, (server time)
no more crocodile hunter.... by doggeh on September, 4th  01:40, (server time)
Ever been hated? Or stung by a sting ray??. by sydak on September, 4th  01:36, (server time)
For those who don't know yet.... by orca1 on September, 4th  01:34, (server time)
*cries* God no.... by jaiko on September, 4th  01:30, (server time)
Best wishs to the Irwin family.. by frenor on September, 4th  01:25, (server time)
steve irwin died. by smoh2go on September, 4th  01:24, (server time)
RIP STEVE IRWIN. by thewhitedragon on September, 4th  01:21, (server time)
Goodbye to a Kindred Spirit. by tengu on September, 4th  01:21, (server time)
Dead as Good Friday. by exoditedragon on September, 4th  01:20, (server time)
. by fuzzyfire on September, 4th  01:20, (server time)
I don't beleive this either but.... by sam-mag on September, 4th  01:16, (server time)
Moment of Silence. by damaratus on September, 4th  01:01, (server time)
Oh shit.... by cautioncat on September, 4th  12:56, (server time)


----------



## robomilk (Sep 6, 2006)

http://irwinsong.ytmnd.com/
http://irwintribute.ytmnd.com/
http://stevenirwin.ytmnd.com/
http://hunterjedispirit.ytmnd.com/
http://irwinandlizard.ytmnd.com/
http://crochunterandfather.ytmnd.com/
http://irwinpwnage.ytmnd.com/
http://ripirwinsteve.ytmnd.com/
http://salutetheshorts.ytmnd.com/


----------



## emptyF (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE:   Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter dead*



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> > he helped usher in the era of animal harassment as nature programming.
> 
> 
> Huh? Explain


i'm not trying to be callous and cold about the death of steve irwin.  i have no idea what his family is going through, and i hope i never will.

it could be that i am alone in my opinion, but it seems to me that every show on animal planet that isn't about rescuing puppies and kitties is about some jackass picking up a wild animal and sticking his thumb up its but to make it angry.  exaggeration, but you get the point.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 6, 2006)

*RE:  Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter dead*



			
				yak said:
			
		

> i never would have guessed that i would take his death so close to my heart. it's the end of the second day, and i'm still kind'a in a sad mood..
> 
> But  i am simply *disgusted* having to see people who find enough insolence in themselves that they make fun of this. image macros, cynical comments...
> dear god, if you don't find this event tragic in any way, keep your foul mouth shut. no one has to know how much of an ignorant and  ill-mannered moron you are. some people just don't have a soul.



I'm still saddened by his death too, but I am _outraged_ by what I have heard from people today! All I have heard was laughing about it and "what an idiot, he deserved it" from more than ten people! I am _very_ pissed off by this showing of disrespect. He was a great man in a vast sea of disrespectful assholes!


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm saddened. but this makes me sick. http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/33690

Some of these journal post about Irwin are not really funny. I can sense noobs being funny about this. while most of us are not.


----------



## verix (Sep 6, 2006)

RTDragon said:
			
		

> I'm saddened. but this makes me sick. http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/33690
> 
> Some of these journal post about Irwin are not really funny. I can sense noobs being funny about this. while most of us are not.


I fail to see what is so disgusting about that post.


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 6, 2006)

I was literally stunned when I heard this.

Rest in peace Steve.


----------



## robomilk (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/games/Goodbye+Steve/

These things are just flooding the internet.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Sep 6, 2006)

Steve Erwin was a great guy.  He will definately be missed.

One other guy that I like who promotes wildlife conservation is Jack Hannah.  I never miss his show, "Jack Hannah's Animal Adventures".


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 7, 2006)

emptyF said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't pointing the gun at you in the first place :wink:
I know he did stupid shit but I've never really seen this ushering of animal harassment. Atleast this 'wacko' knew the danger and how to handle it. 
Normally the Wannabe's (A.K.A. the guy that has no idea what they're doing) end up losing and eventally learn their lesson along with the rest of the crowd. As I see it I just take most of those guys as posers.


----------



## Arazante (Sep 7, 2006)

It's frustrating that people either A: don't care or B: are being disrespectful to his death.  If our young people are so desensitized to loss of a life, we have trouble ahead.

Steve Irwin was a passionate environmentalist and owned and operated an Australian zoo.  His show was more than "tackling crocodiles".  If that's honestly what a viewer thought, I feel that is a dense perception.  He relocated animals, mainly crocodiles, hence the clear videoing of him putting tracking devices on the animals and letting them go.  He liked his audiences to see the animals up close, very up close, and give us an impression that crocodiles were not "evil, malicious creatures we need to kill because they're dangerous".  He made it his mission to see something as "fierce" as a crocodile in a more tender, understanding vision.    He was fun, kind (as told by many who knew him), and cared greatly for all his animals, whether it was his pets or those he interacted with on television.

Steve changed how we watch nature shows.  Rather than view the animals with a camera, voice-over a narration, he communicated with them.  Now you see a bunch of nature shows do this, one big one being Jeff Corwin.  He influenced a lot of people to no longer be afraid of animals and that with training, it's ok to interact with them and not give off the impression we need to be terrified of animals, but understand their responses to us and their own personal signals and actions.

And I like this quote: "Irwin was a passionate conservationist and believed in promoting environmentalism by sharing his excitement about the natural world rather than preaching to people."

In total though, it frustrates me people shoot their mouths off about who he is when they have yet to know anything about him or what he's done in the world of animals.  Try reading!  It's very informative and Steve did not die in vain. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Irwin


----------



## verix (Sep 7, 2006)

*RE:  Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter dead*



			
				Arazante said:
			
		

> It's frustrating that people either A: don't care or B: are being disrespectful to his death.  If our young people are so desensitized to loss of a life, we have trouble ahead.


To be quite honest, I really don't think we do. What you and others perceive as "our young people" being disrespectful to his death by posting dark, comical images that we've seen all over the Internet by now could actually be their form of coping with the situation. Sure, there are some who are simply jumping on the bandwagon of shock-jock humor, but it could also be another means of twisting a dark situation into that of light.

For example, take 9/11. Within a few days of it, a rather infamous video appeared online called "tribute.wmv". To many, this is not a tribute-- rather, it is the footage ripped from the news of the World Trade Center, sped up to twice the speed with Benny Hill music, and horrifically disrespects those who died in the attacks. To one with a keen sense for dark comedy, it's a goddamn laughing stock. To assume that the creator of the video is an insensitive asshole with no regards for human life can be rather ignorant, as it was the shot heard 'round the world, with nearly all parties affected in one way or another. What better way to give the finger to the wicked parties involved than to find a way to laugh at what they've done to the world?

The _bigger_ problem that we face today is not disrespect for the dead, but rather the inability to make light of a situation. We would rather "never forget" than to try and smile. Instead of doomsaying with "LORD, HE'S GONE NOW, AND HE WILL NEVER COME BACK!" why not say "Remember that time he fell in the water, and how we all laughed?" The latter is not a form of disresepect. Rather, it is a form of tribute. When done by a large group, it is a verbal requiem.

Steve Irwin did a bunch of great things, that's for sure. But for everyone who's getting _angry_ at the ways other people are coping, or at the fact that some people just don't care is rather silly in my opinion. Some people cope differently, and some people simply are not affected by the things that affect everyone else. If the mind behind "Enduser" were killed, or the mind behind "The Speed Freak" were suddenly murdered, I'd be pretty crushed, since they've contributed a bit to the underground electronic scene. But would you care? Probably not. Those groups don't affect you in the least.

Being desensitized to loss of life, especially in this time of overpopulation, is not troublesome. Inability to laugh and to twist dark matters to those of light-hearted tribulations is.


----------



## Arazante (Sep 7, 2006)

I rather you next time not assume what I would care about and wouldn't care about, thank you.

I did the liberty of not quoting anyone here, including you, just what I've been seeing floating around.  Please do the same for me.  Thanks!  C= You don't have to get so defensive.  I'm not looking to debate or argue.


----------



## verix (Sep 7, 2006)

*RE:  Steve Irwin, Crocodile Hunter dead*



			
				Arazante said:
			
		

> I did the liberty of not directing it at you, nor this site in general, just what I've been seeing floating around.  You don't have to get so defensive.  I'm not looking to debate or argue.


If you think that, you're reading more into my post than what's there.

I did pretty much the same thing. I was using your quote as a means to represent others, because, after all, I did say "you and others." It wasn't just for you. And just because I write a lengthy post doesn't mean I'm getting defensive, nor does it mean you even have to respond to what I'm saying.

Relax.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 8, 2006)

In the stream of great Australians dying, Peter Brock has just died (Unless you're an Aussie I don't really expect you do know who he is).


----------



## Mikau (Dec 4, 2006)

I thought this was a false rumor flying around at first until I read the news. Then I was pretty shocked.

May he continue being the Crocodile Hunter up there.


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 3, 2008)

to bad only have the stuff he did was real
Animal Planet is still going to whore his child onto that stupid ass show
without the least bit of sympathy


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow did you just click the last page in this forum and then pick a thread to reply too... i mean it's horrible that he's died he was a great man but this thread is two years old :roll:


----------



## Monak (Jul 3, 2008)

Scotty Kirax said:


> to bad only have the stuff he did was real
> Animal Planet is still going to whore his child onto that stupid ass show
> without the least bit of sympathy



Talk about missing the bus mate.  I can't believe what FA down time is doing to some.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow...necro post. Real bad necro post at that....


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Arbiter (Jul 3, 2008)

Way to be 2 years late on this. Still sad what happened to him though after all this time. Thread to be locked in 5...4...3...2...


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 3, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Way to be 2 years late on this. Still sad what happened to him though after all this time. Thread to be locked in 5...4...3...2...


 
Doubt it with the amount of time some spam threads take to be locked :roll:


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 3, 2008)

Bobby Lashley facepalm in the attachment.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 3, 2008)

Record-breaking.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 3, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Doubt it with the amount of time some spam threads take to be locked :roll:



lol true.


----------



## Jack (Jul 3, 2008)

even though it was 2 years ago it is still saddening. I grew up watching the croccodile hunter, he did more to help animals than most of us could ever hope to do.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 3, 2008)

1. Take brick
2. Apply to forehead
3. Rinse, repeat


----------



## Bazz (Jul 3, 2008)

Actually, if you check the server hardware fault thread, this pops up as one of the first related threads. At least it does for me.

Dunno how it's linked together like that, confounds me to no end.


----------



## codewolf (Jul 3, 2008)

wow.....thats impressive...you now hold the record for the oldes thread necormancy so far


----------

